# Centipede



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

A few days ago I was emptying the feeder because it had a lot of sand in it but when I dump it out this comes out






sorry for what we cop red it to but still the chickens killed it but still is it going to kill or hurt them

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> A few days ago I was emptying the feeder because it had a lot of sand in it but when I dump it out this comes out
> View attachment 16100
> sorry for what we cop red it to but still the chickens killed it but still is it going to kill or hurt them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


chickens love bugs & such

most will eat anything that will not eat them first


----------

